
Ask HN: Any grad students interested in writing a CS paper? - jakobov
I have a two ideas that are publish worthy but I do not have the motivation to turn them into papers.<p>If there are any CS grad students who want to take the ideas+code and publish them let me know.<p>Idea 1, is an anonymous, verifiable voting system where there is no need for trusted authorities. As far as I know there is no published way to do this.<p>Idea 2: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Jakobovski&#x2F;decoupled-multimodal-learning but it needs more work to turn it into a paper.
======
verdverm
Have you written a CS paper before? It isn't just write this up in an academic
style.

> As far as I know there is no published way to do this.

How much background reference search have you done?

~~~
jakobov
> Have you written a CS paper before? No

> How much background reference search have you done? A few years ago I did a
> bit... but it was probably not thorough enough.

